# What are your experiences on tithing



## iahm87 (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to ask for those of you who tithe. is the passage in malachi about tithing fulfilled whenever you tithe? And do blessings stop coming whenever you stop tithing? Does the lesson in that passage apply for us Christians today?


----------



## Andres (Dec 12, 2009)

You may want to check out these threads from just a month ago on the same subject. Be forewarned this subject truly is a  on the PB. 

Tithing 
Is the Christian required to give at least 10%?

To answer your questions, my opinion is no, the Malachi passage is not applicable for the church today and my experience has been, no, blessings did not stop when I failed to give at least 10% of my income.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a portion of Matthew Henry's thoughts on Malachi 3:10:

"Let them take care to do their duty (v. 10): Bring you all the tithes into the storehouse. They had brought some; but, like Ananias and Sapphira, had kept back part of the price, pretending they could not spare so much as was required, and necessity has no law; but even necessity must have this law, and it would redress the grievance of their necessity: “Bring in the full tithes to the utmost that the law requires, that there may be meat in God’s house for those that serve at the altar, whether there be meat in your houses or no.’*’ Note, God must be served in the first place, and our quota must be contributed for the support of religion in the place where we live, that God’s name may be sanctified, and his kingdom may come, and his will be done, even before we provide our daily bread; for the interests of our souls ought to be preferred before those of our bodies."


----------

